# State Sponsorship and citizenship



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi,

A friend of mine arrived to Australia on South Australian sponsorship. She never ended up working there, most of time she spent in Victoria. 
She applied for citizenship and was informed her application is on hold till she spends two years in SA. Her permanent visa is unaffected, and valid. 

I told her tuff luck, but she is wondering if there is any way to persuade DIAC to make an exception. She doesn't want to leave her job. Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

An exception what compelling & compasionate reasons does she have? Elderly sick relative stopped her fulfilling it, domestic violence or non. If so she she should just get on with it and do what she agreed to


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

naoto said:


> Hi,
> 
> A friend of mine arrived to Australia on South Australian sponsorship. She never ended up working there, most of time she spent in Victoria.
> She applied for citizenship and was informed her application is on hold till she spends two years in SA. Her permanent visa is unaffected, and valid.
> ...


The department did ask her the proof of living or working in SA when she applied fot citizenship?

I was wondering howcome the department knew she hadnt completed the obligation.

As of my konw, 3 years+1 year post PR is eligible to apply citizenship. I didnot know that VISA886/190 holders have to prove that they have completed the 2 years obligation before applying zitizenship.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2013)

The department would easily know. They would ask the state Government, check ATO records, check centrelink and medicare records. Not hard to know where someone has been living in a country which requires you to prove your address for many services.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

_shel said:


> The department would easily know. They would ask the state Government, check ATO records, check centrelink and medicare records. Not hard to know where someone has been living in a country which requires you to prove your address for many services.


thats bad news....


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

I dont think its bad..... As one has to complete the committment. If we are committing the state that we will stay there for initial 2 years and for that reason only they are giving you points, then why that moral obligation is becoming burden for some people.


----------



## djmalik (Mar 17, 2012)

so I think it is possible only if you get proper consent from DIAC before moving to any other state before the completion of 2 years


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

djmalik said:


> so I think it is possible only if you get proper consent from DIAC before moving to any other state before the completion of 2 years


If I can recall, as long as you can show rejection letters after a few months


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

naoto said:


> Hi,
> 
> A friend of mine arrived to Australia on South Australian sponsorship. She never ended up working there, most of time she spent in Victoria.
> She applied for citizenship and was informed her application is on hold till she spends two years in SA. Her permanent visa is unaffected, and valid.
> ...


That is very weird, I called up the Cizitenship department today, and i got a different answner as your friend. The operator confirm with me that I am eligiable to apply for the citizenship in 12 months regardless the state 2 years obligation, he said the state agreement wont affect my cizitenship application.


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

My CO says its mandatory to stay for 2 yrs in your home state for applying citizenship.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

VenkytoOz said:


> My CO says its mandatory to stay for 2 yrs in your home state for applying citizenship.


I hope you are sevious about your words, cuz i called up the Citizenship department twice today, both operator confirmed with me that, I am eligible to apply for Citizenship in 12 months.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

VenkytoOz said:


> My CO says its mandatory to stay for 2 yrs in your home state for applying citizenship.


I dont think a Visa officer will have more clear ideas about the citizenship criteria than a citizenship department operator.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2013)

cctt123 said:


> I dont think a Visa officer will have more clear ideas about the citizenship criteria than a citizenship department operator.


 So you think a visa processing officer knows less about the regulations and requirements they use on a daiy basis than a call handler? :eyebrows:


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

_shel said:


> So you think a visa processing officer knows less about the regulations and requirements they use on a daiy basis than a call handler? :eyebrows:


CO just a visa officer, citizenship criteria are not their area of knowledge. Just my thought, I could be wrong...


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

_shel said:


> So you think a visa processing officer knows less about the regulations and requirements they use on a daiy basis than a call handler? :eyebrows:


So, who I should trust?? I have no idea...

I called up citizenship department twice today, they both check my visa status and came back to me the same answner- I am eligible for citizenship in 12 months, the state agreement wont affect my citizenship application.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2013)

Apart from a handful of people on here i have never heard of being unable to get citizenship without fulfilling the obligation to the state.

It has been talked about by the Government to change that and make it a visa requirement but to date their has been no new legislation to enforce it.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

_shel said:


> Apart from a handful of people on here i have never heard of being unable to get citizenship without fulfilling the obligation to the state.
> 
> It has been talked about by the Government to change that and make it a visa requirement but to date their has been no new legislation to enforce it.


You rock! Your comment is quite valuable !thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2013)

Seriously people have nothing to worry about. Whilst i think its quite rude to take the sponsorship and points then not to fulfil your obligation there is nothing to stop you doing so. 

It would require a change in migration law. Which was last changed in about 2007 to increase the number of years residence required for citizenship from 2 to 5 or 4 with allowed absences. 

If migration law had been changed we would know. It would be on the 'whats new' page of the DIAC web site and it would be available to read on the comm law website. 

But i will still tell people they are wrong to take one of the limited sponsored places if they do not intend to fulfil their obligation. Because it is unfair on both the states and other migrants who would fulfil it but cant if they were not given a place.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

_shel said:


> Seriously people have nothing to worry about. Whilst i think its quite rude to take the sponsorship and points then not to fulfil your obligation there is nothing to stop you doing so.
> 
> It would require a change in migration law. Which was last changed in about 2007 to increase the number of years residence required for citizenship from 2 to 5 or 4 with allowed absences.
> 
> ...


I would fulfill my obligation for sure. I just concern about when I am eligible to apply for citizenship. If your theories are right, I am eligible in 12 months. Otherwise, I have to wait for another 2 years to apply for it. I just dont want to wait for another 24 months. As you mentioned above, the migration laws could be always changed. Just wanna be citizen as soon as in case for any changes.

Thanks for your advice, It was quite valuable.


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

cctt123 said:


> I dont think a Visa officer will have more clear ideas about the citizenship criteria than a citizenship department operator.


Bud, CO is not case officer, hes my consultant


----------



## erkbrisbane (Nov 26, 2012)

_shel said:


> Seriously people have nothing to worry about. Whilst i think its quite rude to take the sponsorship and points then not to fulfil your obligation there is nothing to stop you doing so.
> 
> It would require a change in migration law. Which was last changed in about 2007 to increase the number of years residence required for citizenship from 2 to 5 or 4 with allowed absences.
> 
> ...


Totally agree, it is wrong to think to break that moral obligation you got when you already agreed it. Thus, it is possible that they make things even harder for international students who cannot get sponsorship in their home state like me. 

Please just stick to the rules.

Regards.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

VenkytoOz said:


> My CO says its mandatory to stay for 2 yrs in your home state for applying citizenship.


Just got a reply from my CO, she said It was not the area of her expertise.. She was unable to answner my question, she advised me to refer the the citizenship department or call them again.

I have called up twice, it seems I am eligible to apply the citizenship in 12 months rather than completed the 2 years commitment.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

If we are eligible its fine, need to worry about it 12 months late from now, what's the point in getting worried about it now?


----------



## lloydcastillo (Jun 23, 2013)

We should stay there for 2 years becoz thats our commitment to the state that sponsors us


----------

